# Eric guy contact details



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone got details for Eric I want to get pics and DVD from show yesterday ?

Please help


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

MRENIGMA said:


> Anyone got details for Eric I want to get pics and DVD from show yesterday ?
> 
> Please help


facebook

What class did you do?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Classic class

I could only find his personnel Facebook account

I private messaged him???


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

MRENIGMA said:


> Classic class
> 
> I could only find his personnel Facebook account
> 
> I private messaged him???


Yeah that is the one, with a pic of Elvis...

Did you place? I watched classic yesterday.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> Yeah that is the one, with a pic of Elvis...
> 
> Did you place? I watched classic yesterday.


Nah didn't make top 3, standard was immense, we had a good battle though, rather a tough line up and not place, than beat some dudes that shouldn't of even turned up, onto Leicester now, back on the diet


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> Nah didn't make top 3, standard was immense, we had a good battle though, rather a tough line up and not place, than beat some dudes that shouldn't of even turned up, onto Leicester now, back on the diet


ah mate, so that's what class you did...sorry I didn't text or anything, my phone pretty much died not too long before the competitors meeting, couldn't find a plug socket to put it on charge. Plus I didn't really want to leave it laying around in the venue. I know the guy who won the class, he is another one of the team savage lot

just dug out the paper that the bloke was handing out, his email its [email protected] (written in capitals on the sheet)

phone no numbers are 0208 3113522 / 07887936196

get some pics up when you get them!!


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> ah mate, so that's what class you did...sorry I didn't text or anything, my phone pretty much died not too long before the competitors meeting, couldn't find a plug socket to put it on charge. Plus I didn't really want to leave it laying around in the venue. I know the guy who won the class, he is another one of the team savage lot
> 
> just dug out the paper that the bloke was handing out, his email its [email protected] (written in capitals on the sheet)
> 
> ...


You fu**ing legend thanks bro


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

MRENIGMA said:


> Nah didn't make top 3, standard was immense, we had a good battle though, rather a tough line up and not place, than beat some dudes that shouldn't of even turned up, onto Leicester now, back on the diet


It was a tough class. My friend came 2nd.

Eric can be slow, so he may need reminding, a few times lol.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> It was a tough class. My friend came 2nd.
> 
> Eric can be slow, so he may need reminding, a few times lol.


Ravi...yeah I spoke with him, dude was shredded, I had him as winner, anyone of us could of got it was close class, Ravi deserved it tho, nice guy, they was all cool in the class, we had a good battle


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

MRENIGMA said:


> Ravi...yeah I spoke with him, dude was shredded, I had him as winner, anyone of us could of got it was close class, Ravi deserved it tho, nice guy, they was all cool in the class, we had a good battle


Yes Ravi. He was shredded, winner was bigger. No point 2nd guessing the judges, they change their mind on what they are looking for all the time. Just go in best condition you can, that is it.

Post some pics when you get them :thumb:


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> Yes Ravi. He was shredded, winner was bigger. No point 2nd guessing the judges, they change their mind on what they are looking for all the time. Just go in best condition you can, that is it.
> 
> Post some pics when you get them :thumb:


Will do bro

Just got off the phone with Eric

All good

Dunno if I got any good pics tho, he said I was too busy looking at judges


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

MRENIGMA said:


> Will do bro
> 
> Just got off the phone with Eric
> 
> ...


Shows what he knows lol, that is where you are meant to look. The audience do not score you.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> Shows what he knows lol, that is where you are meant to look. The audience do not score you.


That's what I thought lol


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)




----------

